# how much do deer hides go for?



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Does anyone know how much the deer hides are going for I've got two that I would like to sell and I don't want to get screwed.Thanks,Shane


----------



## Clint R (Nov 26, 2002)

Last I knew they were going for somthing like $5-10 if skinned out right and not full of holes.

clint


----------



## reflexman (Sep 18, 2002)

was getting 4.00 in hillman this year


----------



## TrapperJohn (Jan 14, 2001)

Sold a hide from a large doe for $4.00 in Kalkaska over the weekend.


----------

